# Young satin bucks



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

At only about seven weeks old, these guys already look ready to place for stud. I placed a fourth boy without checking his age; he certainly looks to have his junk in the locked and loaded position. All four of the boys carry the recessive 'p', so I should be able to restore my fawn line in a couple of generations. It's sweet irony that these are all from the 'Mystery Mousies' litter, completely unplanned and accidental. I am so grateful that these particular mousies survived the horror of earlier this week.


Bachelor #1


#1


Bachelor #2


#2


Bachelor #2


#3


#3

All three


#3

I may have confused these pix a bit; I am still feeling very off balance in the mousery and having moments of disorientation where I just kind of stand and grind my gears. It's getting better every day. I've paired every mousie that I can remotely think will give me something I'd like or something that will help restore what has been lost, so come January 1, I should, I hope, have babies all over the place.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There smashers love them Moustress.Mine have the pink eyes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, geordiesmice!

These guys' dam was a satin fawn. and you know, none of my fawns are A^y, they are all A^vy or ee, or both. I don;'t like the idea of breeding lethal yellow. I had been moving towards using recessive yellow exclusively, but I really do like to see a great big fat orange satin mousie now and then. I miss them.

I know these boys are not up to show standards, but they suit me just fine!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

When they have youngans cant wait too see the pictures keep us informed


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They'll be bred to marked black does that are tris but don't show cause of the full color C, then breeding those to get fawn and red/yellow meeces. I plan on breeding with abandon to raise the odds of getting what I want; no question about me having the room for it now.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

<3 they are just wonderful!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Bachelor number one is a cutee moustress, I love his beautiful big eyes. Keeping my fingers crossed that on new year's day you get a whole load of baby mouses to keep you busy.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

What happened earlier last week?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think Feral is referring to the accident that happened at your mouse shed


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, well, that's something I guess he's figured out by now....I'm trying to put it behind me. I should have new litters arriving any day now.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww yay! i love babies  I cant wait til mine get some fuzz on them so i can put pics up of them and i have another who is getting fat so im stoked.

I love the colors you have.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Depending on where you look, I don't have many really colorful meeces anymore. I'm working on that, though.....


----------

